# [Feature Request] Add SRT Streaming protocol support



## Fraise (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello,

Are there any plans in implementing SRT streaming for custom services such as WOWZA and Nimble Streamer.
More info on this protocol: https://github.com/Haivision/srt

It will automatically determine bandwidth and will be low latency (sub 1s)


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 12, 2019)

This is something we are definitely looking at.


----------



## Ragnos (Apr 8, 2019)

Greetings,

i just stumbled across this blog post on the internet: https://www.srtalliance.org/srt-all...col-to-open-broadcaster-softwares-obs-studio/ 

Am i out of the loop or do they know something you guys do not?


----------



## ggudnason (Apr 8, 2019)

follow


----------



## R1CH (Apr 8, 2019)

Ragnos said:


> Greetings,
> 
> i just stumbled across this blog post on the internet: https://www.srtalliance.org/srt-all...col-to-open-broadcaster-softwares-obs-studio/
> 
> Am i out of the loop or do they know something you guys do not?



There's a PR for SRT support, however it requires some big changes to the way outputs work so there's still some discussion regarding if this is the best design. You can follow it at https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1748


----------



## Ragnos (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you very much, I actually went through the PRs but obviously i'm blind and missed that entry.


----------

